# Clear square Perfect Mason Jar



## jskirk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought this was an odd one and really nice, it has a strange symbol on the bottom, any one know what it is?


----------



## jskirk (Oct 16, 2010)

bottom pic


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Jay,

 It sure looks like a shepherd's crook to me. I think'ya get extra points for those.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 16, 2010)

> any one know what it is?


 Looks like they didn't know either.
"?"


----------



## coreya (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a 9, I have several ball jars with that #. Its a mold #


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening guys,

 I'm not really jar literate, so tell me about these references, please.

 "RB#1632, Mason ("shepherd's crook"), Base: Greenfield Fruit Jar Co. Greenfield, Ind." From.

 Then there's this short thread over @ balljarcollectors.


----------



## coreya (Oct 17, 2010)

The shepards crook those links are  talking about are on the front of the jar under the word mason with greenfield fruit jar co. etc on the base. the crook looks a little like a long j laid on its side. The jar pictured in this thread looks like a #277-5 with a half gallon being 4-6 bucks. cant see if there are ribs on the jar but the value would only be less. heres a pic of the only crook I have its a # 1637 from the red book but would be for the most part the same


----------



## jskirk (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is my greenfield sheperds crook mason jar


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 18, 2010)

> The shepards crook those links are talking about are on the front of the jar under the word mason with greenfield fruit jar co. etc on the base. the crook looks a little like a long j laid on its side.


 
 Thanks Corey,

 I should's remembered this as I remember an older posting about these "sideways J" jarz. Told'ya I wasn't jar literate, and proved it in spades.


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 20, 2010)

I just found one of those at inlaws family farm while digging...except mine has a line under the curve which made me think it was just a funky 6.


----------

